

Science proves exotic cars turns women on - umangjaipuria
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/09/weve-got-some-b.html

======
scott_s
"We have now scientifically proven the physical attraction people feel when it
comes to cars."

Funny how you did that with no controlled subjects. Have groups that only
listen to white noise, random chatter from a busy restaurant, maybe the rumble
of a subway train. Even groups who listen to nothing at all, and just sit idle
for a few minutes.

Also, I buy that sexual arousal increases testosterone levels, which would
mean high levels of testosterone are _correlated_ with sexual arousal. But I
don't know if raised levels of testosterone _necessarily_ indicates sexual
arousal.

~~~
gaius
_I don't know if raised levels of testosterone necessarily indicates sexual
arousal_

It doesn't. Test can be raised through exercise, for example.

~~~
anamax
The fact that testosterone can be raised via exercise does not exclude the
possibility that testosterone signals sexual arousal. I'm told that there is
some "sex" in the exercise high.

------
marvin
Long live the great science of commissioned studies.

------
josefresco
A little story, some what on topic about fast/expensive cars.

A developer friend of mine, who is much younger and less 'attached' recently
bought a new 2008 Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Fantastically fast, pretty expensive
compared to most mainstream cars and sure to get attention wherever he drove.

However, his first girlfriend post car purchase didn't even have a clue what a
WRX or STI even was when asked and therefore wasn't impressed at all with his
ride. He was _slightly_ disappointed.

The lesson here is to buy something that is shiny, flashy and sure to attract
females (think Mercedes, BMW, Porsche), not an understated best bang-for-your-
buck pocket rocket like the STI.

~~~
eru
It's not as pretty as a Porsche.

------
gasull
> _David Moxon subjected 40 men and women to the sounds of a Maserati,
> Lamborghini and Ferrari, then measured the amount of testosterone in their
> saliva. He found everyone had higher levels of the stuff_

Then why not making cheap electric cars that make exactly the same sound? I
mean, just attach a stereo wired to a embedded chip that makes the length of
the sound wave depending on the speed of the car.

~~~
breily
An article I read recently (I think it was wired but I can't find a link) that
said the increase in silent hybrid/electric cars means people will start
needing artificial car noise for safety (to warn pedestrians/animals/etc.).

It hinted that people will take a similar path as ringtones and start using
music etc.

~~~
gaius
Damn right. I nearly got run over by a Prius the other day, they are like
stealth machines. My vote is they should blast whalesong from externally
mounted speakers whenever anyone is sitting in the driver's seat.

------
sutro
You know what turns my wife on about our 14-year-old Honda with 170K miles, a
badly eroded paint job, and doors that creak like the screams of the dying?
When it starts on the first try.

~~~
ojbyrne
The key words = "my wife." Before marriage its how much money you make, after
marriage its her money, and will be spent accordingly.

------
river_styx
Right, I'm definitely getting a Maserati as soon as I can afford one.

~~~
hugh
Why not a recording of a Maserati? It's cheaper.

~~~
albertcardona
Many years ago I watched at documentary on porsche/ferrari recordings, even F1
recordings, being played in small cars like a Citroen Ax. There was some noise
cancellation going on, and a synchronization of the high-end engine rumble
with the gas pedal. A mind-blasting effect.

------
jsmcgd
From the video the Polo does 0-60 in 8 seconds. Not bad.

Apropos the article, I think this correlation doesn't prove causation.

~~~
radu_floricica
In this particular case I don't see how this is not causation. Unless they
made a huge blunder in the setup, like showing sexy pictures with some cars
but not others. The sound of the cars is a constant. It's not influenced by
the subjects nor by external factors. So correlation in this case pretty much
indicates causation.

~~~
jsmcgd
I'm referring to the increase in testosterone being used to indicate an
increase in arousal. Testosterone can be increased for other reasons.

